# how to find a working dog



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

how do I find the right dogs to breed to my female has these dogs in her pedigree


http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/...ee/388354.html

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/...ee/119847.html


Im am looking for dogs with very high prey drive so anyone knows wich lines to look at should ot be outcross or linebreeding


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

milder batmusen said:


> how do I find the right dogs to breed to my female has these dogs in her pedigree
> 
> 
> http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/...ee/388354.html
> ...


Post her actual pedigree, not just the names of two dogs who are in her actual pedigree. Lets start with that. I am not the guy to answer your question about a GSD breeding anyway, but anyone who will answer it will need to see the actual pedigree of your bitch to start with. There is much more to it beyond the pedigree, but that is a place to begin.


----------



## Erik Berg (Apr 11, 2006)

What do you think of your bitch then, why do you wanna breed her? Atenagårdens tabo you posted a link to have had lots of litters in sweden and some in denmark, a number of his offspring can be seen on youtube for example, have seen some myself in competitions. Seems to produce pretty healthy dogs which do well in SCH, what lines/dog you should choose I don´t know thou.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Have a reason for breeding!


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

If your female doesn't have very high prey drive, and that's what you're hoping to improve, then you could choose a male who has it in abundance and who _himself is linebred_. Without a complete pedigree accompanied by a full and accurate assessment of your female's temperament and drives, there's a serious limitation to the quality of forum advice you can receive.

Whatever your reason, have a plan for the pups (besides the shelters). Or, just get youself the type of dog you want from a breeder whose known for consistently producing that type of dog, and save yourself the hassle of breeding and placing the remaining pups in the first place.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You guys are so much nicer than I am.


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

that is her brother litter mate

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/473397.html

I want to breed her because I hope that she could give the GSD something that there are lacking 


many has told me she is a very good working dog she is exstreme above much of the GSD you usely see she has exstreme prey,hunt drives I would say like a mal not very often you see that kind of drive in a GSD anymore 

she is healthy,no problems with allergies or hips 

only downside to her is she is very handlersoft 

no I dont want to breed her because she lacks preydrive she has more drives than many GSD you see


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

milder batmusen said:


> I want to breed her because I hope that she could give the GSD something that there are lacking


Which is....... ?


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Which is....... ?



better health,better drive, not the over sloped dogs we see more and more


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

If she's not titled, she won't give anything to the breed, because there'll be no interest. If she _is titled_, then the recommendation of Max van Tiekerhook stands for my advice (your other thread), having the prey, fight and hunt drive you asked, as well as the hardness she lacks. I'm sure there are others that would do nicely as well, maybe offspring of Olex de Valsory.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

milder batmusen said:


> better health,better drive, not the over sloped dogs we see more and more


You do realize you're comparing your dog to American show shepherds (ASS's), right? ANYTHING is an improvement on _them_!! :lol:

Better health, you say? What health clearances have you done on her? You do realize that there are LOTS of ASS's that have OFA certified hips and elbows, cardiac & thyroid certifications, CERF (eye) clearances, etc., right? Poor character and temperament or not, they aren't any less healthy than any other dog out there (generally speaking). Do you know if your dog is a carrier for certain diseases like degenerative myleopathy or hemophilia? Saying your dog has 'better health' than dogs who have had these tests done and 'passed' is quite a leap if your dog has not had the same tests! :wink:


I had a dog that fit the same description you just gave of your bitch. He was definitely NOT breeding quality, though.


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Daryl Ehret said:


> If she's not titled, she won't give anything to the breed, because there'll be no interest. If she _is titled_, then the recommendation of Max van Tiekerhook stands for my advice (your other thread), having the prey, fight and hunt drive you asked, as well as the hardness she lacks. I'm sure there are others that would do nicely as well, maybe offspring of Olex de Valsory.



she is titled you can not breed in Denmark with dogs that has no title


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Y*ou do realize you're comparing your dog to American show shepherds (ASS's), right? ANYTHING is an improvement on them!! *:lol:
> 
> Better health, you say? What health clearances have you done on her? You do realize that there are LOTS of ASS's that have OFA certified hips and elbows, cardiac & thyroid certifications, CERF (eye) clearances, etc., right? Poor character and temperament or not, they aren't any less healthy than any other dog out there (generally speaking). Do you know if your dog is a carrier for certain diseases like degenerative myleopathy or hemophilia? Saying your dog has 'better health' than dogs who have had these tests done and 'passed' is quite a leap if your dog has not had the same tests! :wink:
> 
> ...



the working lines is not that much better than the show lines they have declined much the latter years 

of course she has been seen and looked at by a vet I would never breed to a dogs with disease 

her hips and elbows has been certified 

her back is good and looked at by a vet and blood test to check for any disease and bad funcion of any organs


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You guys are so much nicer than I am.


I really dont understand your attitude because none of you know me or my dogs and me and my breeder 
would not breed to a shity dog if that is what you all are emplying 


if the others in here are nice what where you going to say since you write this that the are to nice:-s


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Midler, 

What I would do is research Pedigrees and see what dogs have mixed well with dogs similar to your's in the past. If your dog has good health and drive...I do not know GSD peds at all. But being a Malinois guy. Doing a line breeding with a dog that has similar temperment will most likely double up on these traits. If thier is something that your bitch needs....let's say grips. I would look for a male who's pedigree has lots of dogs of with monster grips and who also may share some dogs in the pedigree of your dog that have good grips...of course that's just an example.


I think your doing the right thing by trying to find a good match.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

milder batmusen said:


> she is titled you can not breed in Denmark with dogs that has no title


I remember that you're from Denmark, I just CRS about your dog, though we may have discussed it on the other forum. You have to give more complete information, if you want a better answer. If you give vague information, you'll get a vague answer. My recommendation of Max or Olex fits the model of reasoning that James presented, and with linebreeding as well on Yoschy. Your puppies will be more consistent producers when their day comes if you do linebreed, hence greater breed impact.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Should add, Olex has passed away, but collected in sperm bank.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Daryl Ehret said:


> Should add, Olex has passed away, but collected in sperm bank.


Hi Daryl,

~fwiw~ The last UScA magazine said that Max's sperm was in the USA now. Ohio State if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Yeah, but being in Denmark, is AI-ing allowed? I met some people with ACD's from Denmark during last October's herding trial, but never discussed it.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

I would first look in my own country before I go elsewhere..since you live in Denmark, I would look at Jabina Kennel of John and Dorthe Jabina. I have like what he has done and what he is producing, especially some of his females.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

There's a great suggestion. That's a kennel that's making an impact, should give you valuable insight.


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

James Downey said:


> Midler,
> 
> What I would do is research Pedigrees and see what dogs have mixed well with dogs similar to your's in the past. If your dog has good health and drive...I do not know GSD peds at all. But being a Malinois guy. Doing a line breeding with a dog that has similar temperment will most likely double up on these traits. If thier is something that your bitch needs....let's say grips. I would look for a male who's pedigree has lots of dogs of with monster grips and who also may share some dogs in the pedigree of your dog that have good grips...of course that's just an example.
> 
> ...




thanks that sounds good


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Daryl Ehret said:


> *I remember that you're from Denmark, I just CRS about your dog, though we may have discussed it on the other forum. You have to give more complete information, if you want a better answer.* If you give vague information, you'll get a vague answer. My recommendation of Max or Olex fits the model of reasoning that James presented, and with linebreeding as well on Yoschy. Your puppies will be more consistent producers when their day comes if you do linebreed, hence greater breed impact.



I understand but I am not that good at this language O


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Daryl Ehret said:


> I remember that you're from Denmark, I just CRS about your dog, though we may have discussed it on the other forum. You have to give more complete information, if you want a better answer. If you give vague information, you'll get a vague answer. My recommendation of Max or Olex fits the model of reasoning that James presented, and with linebreeding as well on Yoschy. Your puppies will be more consistent producers when their day comes if you do linebreed, hence greater breed impact.


I Kow the kennel jabina in denmark 

some of tell to linebreed???

what is the best thing to do linebreed or outcross if it is speciel traits youre looking for


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Daryl Ehret said:


> I remember that you're from Denmark, I just CRS about your dog, though we may have discussed it on the other forum. You have to give more complete information, if you want a better answer. If you give vague information, you'll get a vague answer. My recommendation of Max or Olex fits the model of reasoning that James presented, and with linebreeding as well on Yoschy. Your puppies will be more consistent producers when their day comes if you do linebreed, hence greater breed impact.


I dont have the impression that Max van tiekerhook is a dog with high prey drive but more a hard dog he is a good looking dog:-k


----------

